# Photos from your Studio



## KenpoTess (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's a spot til Bob gets the photo gallery up, post your pics from training, studio events, etc here 

Here's Chronuss  (Chad)  and Randy the other night... Don't ask *Grins*


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 9, 2004)

Lamont aka Blindside, Instructing a couple of our Shepherd University Students


----------



## Blindside (Oct 10, 2004)

Yeesh, my only excuse is that I am SUPPOSED to look surprised.  Other than that, it sure looks like that lady is gonna whup me. 

Lamont


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 10, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Here's a spot til Bob gets the photo gallery up, post your pics from training, studio events, etc here
> 
> Here's Chronuss  (Chad)  and Randy the other night... Don't ask *Grins*



I'm asking, I'm asking.


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 10, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I'm asking, I'm asking.


somehow...._somehow_...we got on a tangent about Godzilla and Kermit the Frog...since I had the cigarette in my hand, I was the one imitating Godzilla...


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 10, 2004)

ah ok.. well as long as you know that Kermit would've won in any confrontation with ole' torch breath. 
Hope you two played that out right in the end.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 12, 2004)

tess that first pic is hard to see...must have been dark...and trust me i never ask about those 2....i give up on understanding....besides you should have saw them tonight...that was just icing on top of the cake


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 12, 2004)

speaking of cake....I didn't get one.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 13, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> somehow...._somehow_...we got on a tangent about Godzilla and Kermit the Frog...since I had the cigarette in my hand, I was the one imitating Godzilla...



....And just WHAT are you doing with a cigarette in your mouth!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 13, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> speaking of cake....I didn't get one.


You don't need a piece of cake!!!!!! artyon:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 13, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> You don't need a piece of cake!!!!!! artyon:




Tell him jason, that just adds to that padding he's collected and complaining about right????


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 13, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> speaking of cake....I didn't get one.




wah wah wah.....i didn't get one for mine either so stop your crying, and suck it up....you got silly string


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 13, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> Tell him jason, that just adds to that padding he's collected and complaining about right????


Maybe instead of shoving his face full of cake maybe just maybe he should eat a piece of chicken breast instead. That might help lose his padding. :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 13, 2004)

Ok.. here's a few from the Silly String 'incident' last night *G*
 Chronuss's (Chad's 21st Bday present from Kathie & Janie (FuzzyJ692000)

I'm innocent in it all.. just shot the pics


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 13, 2004)

oy...._vey!._   :rofl:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 13, 2004)

teehee...teehee...i still think i needed more string


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 13, 2004)

...I'm going to tie you with kite string.....


----------



## Sarah (Oct 13, 2004)

Kinky!!! 





			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...I'm going to tie you with kite string.....


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 13, 2004)

she's the one saying she needs more string...:EG:


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 13, 2004)

weirdos.. all of ya


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 13, 2004)

i'd ask what you'd do to me after you tie me...but i'm afraid to know so i won't ask...you're lucky i didn't have cash on me cause i was so tempted to get more  %-}


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 13, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> you're lucky i didn't have cash on me cause i was so tempted to get more %-}


oh...I'll remember that... :EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 14, 2004)

haha! sad I missed that one!


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 14, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...I'm going to tie you with kite string.....


 Kite String is bad... 

 Get some nice rope from someplace like rainbow rope. 



 You are talkin MY area of expertise now...


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 15, 2004)

Uhh, excuse me... are we just gonna chat or we going to keep sharing photos from our studios here?? 
I don't attend a formal school right now, otherwise I'd go ahead and post some of my own.. grins... 

Just wondering...  :idunno:


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 15, 2004)

give us a til sunday...we'll definitely have a few more to throw up.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 15, 2004)

Cool. Looking forward to seeing 'em... 
Nice to see what a friendly little jab can do... grins...


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 15, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Nice to see what a friendly little jab can do... grins...


hear, hear.  hehe.    ...did you happen to see my car earlier in the thread....greanted...last year, they did this to my low rider... http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12864&highlight=RADAR

I'd be afraid if they didn't like me.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 15, 2004)

wish we had the camera last night when the Goldendragon gave Chad's forehead a kiss during drilling *snorts*
that moment will live forever in memory though~!!!
*chortles*


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 15, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> wish we had the camera last night when the Goldendragon gave Chad's forehead a kiss during drilling *snorts*


oh, yes...that'll be something I'll cherish.    ...didn't do _too_ badly...however the left side of my body enjoys being retarded and acting as if it's in a parallel dimension at times...then trying to focus too hard on what he was asking us to do I forget to kia a few times during the drills...he quickly reminded me how by throwing a few backfists into my solar plex to aquire the appropriate response.  I's learn quick, moma didn't raise no fool.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I's learn quick, moma didn't raise no fool.




hum, this is still being debated  :idunno:  ...any how i'm was so mad i didn't make it last night, we're not going there, instead i was working on putting a kitchen door in, and trying to figure out how the heck to replace my light switch on my car, yea that's still not figured out, i thinks we have to take off the dash...this is not a good thing...car mr.c  reenact the kiss on saturday please!!!!!!!!!!  i wants to see


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 15, 2004)

Well you missed a great class Jani~!!   I'll have the camera tonight too.. Are you and Alex going to make it tonight?  Mr. C. brought his camera specifically for you


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 15, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Well you missed a great class Jani~!!   I'll have the camera tonight too.. Are you and Alex going to make it tonight?  Mr. C. brought his camera specifically for you


Please tell Mr. Conatser that "Gin-Gin" says *Hi* :wavey:


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 15, 2004)

I sure will Gin Gin~!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 15, 2004)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Please tell Mr. Conatser that "Gin-Gin" says *Hi* :wavey:


Great idea Gin-Gin! Tess how about a sneak attack from MJ? :ninja:


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 15, 2004)

You got it Girlfriend~!! *snickers and plots as I go down stairs*


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 15, 2004)

and don't forget the camera!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 16, 2004)

As you can see.. I didn't forget the camera.. *smirks*


Chad doing  his penance


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 16, 2004)

Mr Conatser demonstrating a tec on Chad with Kathie (JStokes) in the background.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 16, 2004)

Something made him laugh


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 16, 2004)

I have more and will have even more after the seminar today.. have to go get ready~!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 16, 2004)

i thinks the one with him laughing was when yetti said he wanted to play patti-cake and mr. c used yetti's face for it...when will he learn to just not say anything  :idunno:  boys i tell ya...in all my knees hurt now....will have to wear both knee braces today or else i'm gonna fall over


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 16, 2004)

heheee.. yeah that was it Jani~!! He shoulda listened~! 
Any talking in class will be dealt with severely~!!

*he better zip it*

I didn't say that...


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 16, 2004)

Seig and I had a 4.5 hour private lesson at the house and believe me.. I empathise with ya~!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 16, 2004)

:uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 17, 2004)

methinks what made him laugh was that he was playing patty cake with my cheeks...


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 17, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> As you can see.. I didn't forget the camera.. *smirks*


very glad you didn't...otherwise we wouldn't have gotten the Lion pose...


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

We, the Mountaineer Martial Artists thought we would present Mr. Conatser a 'Thank You' gift..  
Gee it looked bigger in the catalog.........


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

So  the GoldenDragon waved his magic hands and Voila..


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

Mr Conatser Demonstrating to the University students..
his attacker is Kile Imus.. who chanced using the Goldendragon for a pillow


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

Strutting their stuff..

Good thing they didn't realize it was a 'testing'


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

Guess Mr. C. grew tired of having his back used as a pillow


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

Seminar shot


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

Side kick drills...

So glad I was taking the pics


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

Maybe this should be in the Premium forum.. under pics that make you go hmmmmmm... 

Believe it or not.. it was a Yoga exercise... *twitch* sooo glad I was taking the pics


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

uhhh no clue *G*


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

Definitely something to make you hmmm


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

This is very typical behavior with the MMA Group.. *snickers*


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

And of course the evening was topped off with our regular visit to an all you can eat Chinese buffet..


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

A happy, sleepy Mr. C.  using Chad as a pillow


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

And for MJ~!!   The Sneak Attack was a Success *Snickers and Snorts*
Course I had to enlist help..


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 17, 2004)

Good times as always.. Good food and best of all.. Great companionship with each other..
Our Thanks to Mr Dennis Conatser for yet another Very Successful Seminar and  the Amazing wealth of EPAK he bestows on us..

Thank you Sir~!!

*Salute*

~Tess


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 17, 2004)

All very good pictures.    :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 17, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> And for MJ~!! The Sneak Attack was a Success *Snickers and Snorts*
> Course I had to enlist help..


OMG... HA HA HA HA HA!   All I can say is, "that is _priceless_!"  Thanks for taking on the task my queen! :asian: By the way...you've taught that kitty a lot about targeting too!   As for all the other photos you guys look great!  Obviously, a fun time all around!:supcool:


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 17, 2004)

Love the pictures!  Especially the one with everybody lying on the floor and the one with the kitten!  

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 17, 2004)

it was so funny, tess and mike were in talking with mr. c and we were all so exhausted for the previous day, some of us days, that we were using eachother as pillows.  tess came out to beckon us and she just couldn't resist the temptation to take a short nappers witht he rest of us


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 17, 2004)

...I still have limited feeling in my legs from all the  :whip: ....


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 17, 2004)

Cool pics!!!!!


----------



## Sarah (Oct 17, 2004)

Congratulations to you all on your promotions!!  very cool pictures!


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 17, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Strutting their stuff..
> 
> Good thing they didn't realize it was a 'testing'


yes...it was a very good thing indeed....now I must go check the bathroom for my confidence...it's probably somewhere near the toilet bowl deodorizer...


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 17, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> This is very typical behavior with the MMA Group.. *snickers*


the caption should have read "Jonestown....the morning after..."  hehe.


----------



## Maltair (Oct 17, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> it was so funny, tess and mike were in talking with mr. c and we were all so exhausted for the previous day, some of us days, that we were using eachother as pillows. tess came out to beckon us and she just couldn't resist the temptation to take a short nappers witht he rest of us


Hey FuzzyJ, did you know in your info on the right you listed your art as "Mr. Ed Parker's American *Kenop*-1st brown" :whip: :uhyeah:

p.s. I'm going to take some pics of my dojo and post them this week.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 18, 2004)

Glad tess didn't put up the pic of my sleeve...ooh...we get bored sometimes...


seminar was funner than heck! although, i think we're all feelin it...


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 18, 2004)

Great pics!  It looks like you guys had fun with Mr. C.  
He's such a great wealth of Kenpo information (but I don't have to tell you guys that)


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 18, 2004)

i didn't realize that i had it misspelled..it's fixed now  :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 18, 2004)

LMAO Picturea are perfect.  Shows you guys at your best.  (including the one where everyone is passed out) 

Looks like you all had a great time once again.  No doubt Mr. C did a great job with the seminars as usual.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 18, 2004)

That's for sure Dot, you know us, we all just use one another as pillows, especially my brother he's so comfy to lay on, he's got lots of padding  ....Mr. C did a great job, i haven't come out of his seminar hurting that bad, ever.  All of us at the college saw eachother today and we're all still gimping around  :idunno:  ...you can tell who went to the classes for sure...but we did learn a lot and cleaned things up too that needed polishing on


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 18, 2004)

yes...today I had to relearn how to walk...nearly tripping over myself walking down hills....oy.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Oct 19, 2004)

...The pain isn't as bad today...but it still hurts to crawl into bed...

and seeing as my bed is on the floor...this is true!


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 19, 2004)

This picture has a good look at our school... from a recent promotion ceremony...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 19, 2004)

wow, i really like the color scheme and the decorative walls...it kind of goes with my bedroom colors, it's very homey like to me...nice look school


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 24, 2004)

This one is of most of the gang with Mr. Kenny Gonzalez:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 24, 2004)

This one is of Mr. Gonzalez and the ladies KT MJ and dragongirl:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 24, 2004)

One of our favorite ways to pass the time is beating up on our friend Ron:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 24, 2004)

It's almost impossible to get stills of Mr. Gonzalez.  He's mostly always in action while he teaches.  He is LOL "Speedy":


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 24, 2004)

Chuck and Bob square off while Mark officiates. Kt with buddy Walt.  The ladies with instructor Steve Cordaro and Mr. Kenny Gonzalez.   Joe works a timing drill with Mark:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 24, 2004)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> This picture has a good look at our school... from a recent promotion ceremony...


David your school is very impressive looking!  Thanks for sharing this with us! :asian:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 24, 2004)

MJ were these from the seminar a couple nights ago?  it looks like you all were having fun....thanks for sharing


----------



## bignick (Oct 24, 2004)

i don't really have any photos from my gym...but my avatar is me at a tournament yesterday


----------



## Sarah (Oct 25, 2004)

Cool photo Nick



			
				bignick said:
			
		

> i don't really have any photos from my gym...but my avatar is me at a tournament yesterday


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2004)

Kewl pix, everyone!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 25, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> MJ were these from the seminar a couple nights ago? it looks like you all were having fun....thanks for sharing


Hey Fuzzy,
Yes these were from the seminar that Mr. Gonzalez did for us.  It was awesome, and we did have a lot of fun, except we didn't do the pile up pillow person thing you guys did LOL.  And no sneaky kitty...we'll save that for Mr. Conatser! :uhyeah: 

Bignick you look great there!


----------



## MJS (Oct 25, 2004)

Great pics MJ!!!  I wish I could have made it.  I'll hopefully be there for the next one!

Mike


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 25, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Great pics MJ!!! I wish I could have made it. I'll hopefully be there for the next one!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!  I think I know how to make that happen...I just have to yell at you!  LOL


----------



## Sarah (Nov 2, 2004)

Well I got a few pic's last night, which turned out to be a real mission, trying to get anyone to stand still long enough to take a photo was like pulling teeth, must be a modest bunch aye.


Sorry if some a blurry, was a hard training I think my arms where shacking a bit, oh well you'll get the idea:



First off,  this is Steve, our Fairless leader or drill Sargent, depending which day you get him on, isn&#8217;t his hair spectacular at the moment!!  

The second photo is of Dan, one of our other instructors, he makes us laugh so much, actually just looking at him makes me want to laugh  :ultracool


----------



## Sarah (Nov 2, 2004)

Heres some of the training areas, out back we have a rock cave thingy, which is doubleing as a stotage area at the moment...lol and the weights area is a new addition. We have been in this building a year now and it is coming along well:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 2, 2004)

Sarah i'll make you a deal, just UPS me the tall,dark, and handsome one and i'll be content   what can i say i'm a sucker for guys  :idunno:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 2, 2004)

Sarah please tell Dan I said, "ME - OW!!!"  Also Sarah your training area is cool! And where are you and Raisin?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 2, 2004)

I guess you mean Dan, yeah he's a honey, and the only one that was quite happy for me to take a picture, he knows we all love him!

Couldnt get a good picture of Colin for you, I got one of Raewyn and Colin when he wasnt looking at the camera, but once he saw I has taking photos he went all shy on me!!  Maybe next time aye




			
				FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> Sarah i'll make you a deal, just UPS me the tall,dark, and handsome one and i'll be content  what can i say i'm a sucker for guys :idunno:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 2, 2004)

i've come to the conclusion, i'm moving to NZ where the guys are hot and their accents are even better  :ultracool    damnable WV there's like a low hot count here, i'm gonna go sulk now


----------



## Sarah (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok here is a action shot of Steve, and a pic of Derek aka Chefs (sorry it's blurry)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 2, 2004)

test photo...


----------



## Sarah (Nov 2, 2004)

Well Im behind the camera, and Raewyn was all shy as well....maybe next time ill get some good ones of us!  





			
				mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Sarah please tell Dan I said, "ME - OW!!!"  Also Sarah your training area is cool! And where are you and Raisin?


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 3, 2004)

Sarah.... Those pics wernt to bad.  Dan's a babe aye Fuzzy!!!!!!!  He's one hot damn man!!!!

Sarah... you can take a photo of me and Colin (my little stud muffin) at our next training, so everyone can see what studley men we train with!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 4, 2004)

Here are a couple more pics, the first one is Raewyn and Derek and the Second one is with Tom, another training buddy.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Great pictures, everyone!  Sarah, you can mail either Steve or Dan to us here in the states [maybe MJ and some other ladies can split the postage with me & we can have them flown in somewhere central, like the midwest--hubba, hubba!]  Your workout area looks like fun; I like the Bruce Lee posters--good inspiration.*   :ultracool


----------



## James Kovacich (Nov 4, 2004)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> This picture has a good look at our school... from a recent promotion ceremony...



Hey David I see someone it that pic that I know. Are you in it?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 4, 2004)

You just made Steve's day, I just emiled him to tell him he's got a fan....by the way, he's single... 

 .....I won't be seeing Dan till next Tuesday, but I'll be sure to tell him that you girls think he's hot, but then again he already knows he's hot!  LOL





			
				Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> *Great pictures, everyone! Sarah, you can mail either Steve or Dan to us here in the states [maybe MJ and some other ladies can split the postage with me & we can have them flown in somewhere central, like the midwest--hubba, hubba!] Your workout area looks like fun; I like the Bruce Lee posters--good inspiration.* :ultracool


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 4, 2004)

No No No Gin-Gin I saw Dan first, i've got bids   lord knows sarah you go telling those guys they'll definately join MT and all of this will go straight to their heads they'll just float their way over to the states


----------



## Sarah (Nov 4, 2004)

Dan aleady know we love him!!  When ever we are learning Pressure Points, Raewyn and I run straight to Dan to practise....hehehe, he has us figured now, he said the other day "oh you just wanna feel my leg", to which I replied "yep, your lucky we dont know any points on your butt" hehehehehe    







			
				FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> No No No Gin-Gin I saw Dan first, i've got bids  lord knows sarah you go telling those guys they'll definately join MT and all of this will go straight to their heads they'll just float their way over to the states


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 4, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Dan aleady know we love him!!  When ever we are learning Pressure Points, Raewyn and I run straight to Dan to practise....hehehe, he has us figured now, he said the other day "oh you just wanna feel my leg", to which I replied "yep, your lucky we dont know any points on your butt" hehehehehe



 :rofl:   lol you're too funny


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 4, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Dan aleady know we love him!!  When ever we are learning Pressure Points, Raewyn and I run straight to Dan to practise....hehehe, he has us figured now, he said the other day "oh you just wanna feel my leg", to which I replied "yep, your lucky we dont know any points on your butt" hehehehehe


:rofl:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 4, 2004)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> *Great pictures, everyone! Sarah, you can mail either Steve or to us here in the states [maybe MJ and some other ladies can split the postage with me & we can have them flown in somewhere central, like the midwest--hubba, hubba!] Your workout area looks like fun; I like the Bruce Lee posters--good inspiration.* :ultracool


We shall have no problem raising the money me thinks!!!   We can have a cat fight to raise it! :supcool:  LOL


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 4, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> No No No Gin-Gin I saw Dan first, i've got bids


 No worries Fuzzy I just want to work the pressure points on him LOL!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 4, 2004)

Raisin looks adorable now we need to see you Sarah!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 4, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> We shall have no problem raising the money me thinks!!!   We can have a cat fight to raise it! :supcool:  LOL


*Meow!*   I hope Sarah doesn't tell them about this (like Fuzzy said), or else they really *will * get big heads & float all the way over here!!:lol:


----------



## Sarah (Nov 4, 2004)

Ok, here is one more of Dan, hes not facing the camera, but it is all I have for now.  Will get him to do a bit of a photo shoot later...hehehe


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 4, 2004)

see see, i rest my case, they're both cuties, i want to visit...i'm gonna go pout now


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 4, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Raisin looks adorable now we need to see you Sarah!


 man.............. I look bloody awful!!!!!!   not photogenic at all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 4, 2004)

Raisin said:
			
		

> man.............. I look bloody awful!!!!!!   not photogenic at all!!!!!!!!!!!




Yes, You look Bloody Awful ....

Yes, You look Bloody Dang Awful ....

Yes, You look Bloody Dang Awful Good


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 4, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Yes, You look Bloody Awful ....
> 
> Yes, You look Bloody Dang Awful ....
> 
> Yes, You look Bloody Dang Awful Good


kudos on that one, Rich.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 4, 2004)

Excellent Pics everyone~!!


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 5, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Yes, You look Bloody Awful ....
> 
> Yes, You look Bloody Dang Awful ....
> 
> Yes, You look Bloody Dang Awful Good


 


Gee thanks.................. but I look better without clothes on!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 5, 2004)

Raisin said:
			
		

> Gee thanks.................. but I look better without clothes on!!!!


Hmm... that's your word against... who's?  :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 5, 2004)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Hmm... that's your word against... who's? :uhyeah:


...not ours.    we don't have a point of reference.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 5, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...not ours.    we don't have a point of reference.


Do you need another lesson in points of reference material again? :uhyeah: 
artyon:


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 5, 2004)

indeed, Bro, indeed.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 5, 2004)

Raisin said:
			
		

> Gee thanks.................. but I look better without clothes on!!!!




Is that an offer, the next time I am in New Zealand?  :ultracool


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 5, 2004)

We were in a three-school tournament during October 2004. It is the first tournament our school has ever organized. Byron, my oldest (on my right) competed in all four events for his age group and received three trophies (1st place weapons, 2nd place sparring, 3rd place techniques), and one medal (4th, empty hands forms). Gary, my younger son (on my left) entered two events for his age group and got one trophy (1st in weapons) and one medal (4th in sparring). I got three consolation medals (it says "Excellent Performance") for the three events I entered (empty hands, weapons, and sparring). We all had a good time.

- Ceicei


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 5, 2004)

raisin you look great...trust me...looking awful is after chronuss tries you up like a pretzel and your hair fros like a big poof ball :ultracool


----------



## Gary Crawford (Nov 5, 2004)

Raisin,YOU LOOK MARVELOUS!!! (Edited due to Adult Content) ... (& I edited again because we were not in the Urushi Bar & Grill -M. Billings)


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 5, 2004)

* MOD NOTE

This is a PG Rated Board ....Some things are going over the line of decency.  Please refrain from such comments.

~Tess
-MT S MOD-
*


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 5, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> raisin you look great...trust me...looking awful is after chronuss tries you up like a pretzel and your hair fros like a big poof ball :ultracool


 



LOL


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 6, 2004)

Don't Ceicei and her kids look great?! 
A great pic. 


but then again I'm biased towards "family-members"... :idunno:


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 6, 2004)

Absolutely!  Those kids are luck to be able to be training at such an age.  I wish I could have been training at that age. :waah:


----------



## Maltair (Nov 7, 2004)

We've been there about a month. It still needs some work and decor but it's getting there. These are pics from testing this weekend. The last one is my kids presenting my blue belt to me


----------



## Sarah (Nov 7, 2004)

I love that last one of you with your kids, very cool


----------



## Vadim (Nov 7, 2004)

Great photos everybody. :ultracool 


-Vadim


----------



## Homy (Nov 8, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> .., actually just looking at him makes me want to laugh :ultracool


thanks.....(i get that way too much...but usually from complete strangers...and then theres the burning sticks n' pitch forks...*sob)

Oh My GOD!!!! sarah..what have you done
..i wasn't just kidding when i said the photo of me was for your "private" pron collection...now you've gone an made me famous..net famous..


..i feel so dirty...

btw - thats a horid pic of me..man i look so sinister
but the pic of adam and i is great..we all bout to get down to some fightin bidnis.


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 8, 2004)

Homy said:
			
		

> thanks.....(i get that way too much...but usually from complete strangers...and then theres the burning sticks n' pitch forks...*sob)
> 
> Oh My GOD!!!! sarah..what have you done
> ..i wasn't just kidding when i said the photo of me was for your "private" pron collection...now you've gone an made me famous..net famous..
> ...


 C'mon Homy, dont feel like that!!!!   It's all good!!!!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh no Sarah he did find this thread....see now you're suppose to warn us ladies about this...geez thanks   ....there's nothing wrong with being net famous, just take it as a compliment


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Hey Jani, I just did warn ya, as soon as I realised the sneaky little ninja was on here, you girls were the first to know!!

 



			
				FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> Oh no Sarah he did find this thread....see now you're suppose to warn us ladies about this...geez thanks  ....there's nothing wrong with being net famous, just take it as a compliment


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 8, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Hey Hey Jani, I just did warn ya, as soon as I realised the sneaky little ninja was on here, you girls were the first to know!!




hum do we like sneaky ninjas    lol....i know i saw your post on the other thread...his ears must have been burning from all of us talking about him or something


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2004)

Ah, dont you love the Ladies Locker Room....be nervous boys!!!

Sorry ladies, I guess I want be able to take a sneaky photo of Homy while he is getting changed now, he'll be on guard now he knows my intentions.





			
				FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> hum do we like sneaky ninjas  lol....i know i saw your post on the other thread...his ears must have been burning from all of us talking about him or something


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 8, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Ah, dont you love the Ladies Locker Room....be nervous boys!!!



Yes, I do. Even if the door is locked to me and the rest of the males of this site, yet I know it serves its' purpose.
 :asian:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 8, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Yes, I do. Even if the door is locked to me and the rest of the males of this site, yet I know it serves its' purpose.
> :asian:




Gee Rich thanks...it's always nice to have a supportive guy on here...some of them actually get intimidate by us...i don't know why


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah I cant imagine why they would get intimidated by a bunch of feisty ladies that are obsessed with MA, all getting together in one place were guys can not go!!

hrm.......I wonder?? 

For some reason Im thinking of Andrew and a pink fluffy pillow...hehehe

 



			
				FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> Gee Rich thanks...it's always nice to have a supportive guy on here...some of them actually get intimidate by us...i don't know why


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2004)

I think it is about time for some new Photos to be posted.....any offers??


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 8, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> Gee Rich thanks...it's always nice to have a supportive guy on here...some of them actually get intimidate by us...i don't know why


Eh, you can keep your locker room as I could care less what goes on behind those doors! Who needs to get uptight :idunno: .


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 8, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> I think it is about time for some new Photos to be posted.....any offers??


Can't. My computer is messed up. No pictures of anything of mine. Besides I think I put enough of myself up here. Some of the natives didn't like them.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh Jason honey....dont be upset, we talk about you too!   

 





			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Eh, you can keep your locker room as I could care less what goes on behind those doors! Who needs to get uptight :idunno: .


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 8, 2004)

I......Huh......would rather not be the talk of the ladies locker room. That's waaaaaaay toooooooooooo muuuuuuuuuuch estrogen for any male to handle. Please oh please let my name stay out of there as it could only doom me in the end.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Nov 8, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Can't. My computer is messed up. No pictures of anything of mine. Besides I think I put enough of myself up here. Some of the natives didn't like them.




which natives...do we need to  :whip: ....or just get them glasses...some people just don't know what a good picture is...


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 8, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> That's waaaaaaay toooooooooooo muuuuuuuuuuch estrogen for any male to handle.


yeah...that's like swimming the estrogen ocean....%think%


----------



## Paul B (Nov 8, 2004)

Let' see if I can get this to work.....here's me on my way to meet Mr. Mat.Ahhhrggg...stupid thing! (the computer):whip:


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2004)

Dont think you can post a pic unless you are a supporting member! 




			
				Paul B said:
			
		

> Let' see if I can get this to work.....here's me on my way to meet Mr. Mat.Ahhhrggg...stupid thing! (the computer):whip:


----------



## Paul B (Nov 8, 2004)

Ahhh..I see. Thank you! It really wasn't that great anyway. But if you enjoy other peoples' misery you would have loved it. 

Now I'm off to buy a T-shirt or something.


----------



## MGM (Nov 8, 2004)

I think any one can post a photo, you just need to have it hosted on the web it can't only be on your computer.

sunset at my house as example


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 8, 2004)

These arent from my studio, but from a Seminar my studio attended...






 My Instructor, (on the Left) laying the smack down on Tengu6 (Markk Bush)






 Shidoshi Ed Martin effortlessly tossing my friend Brett






 And a Group Photo after the Seminar.​


----------



## Sarah (Nov 9, 2004)

Great Photos Technopunk, I like your new Avatar.

You have some really cool photo's of yourself, any more MA related ones that you can share??


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 9, 2004)

MGM said:
			
		

> I think any one can post a photo, you just need to have it hosted on the web it can't only be on your computer.
> 
> sunset at my house as example


Beautiful sunset--thanks for sharing it with us! :ultracool


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 9, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> These arent from my studio, but from a Seminar my studio attended... And a Group Photo after the Seminar.​


Cool--are you in the group photo, Technopunk?  If so, which one are you?


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 9, 2004)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Cool--are you in the group photo, Technopunk? If so, which one are you?


He's in it, but you can't see him.... he's invisible.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 9, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> He's in it, but you can't see him.... he's invisible.


Oh, he turned his cloaking device on....


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 9, 2004)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Oh, he turned his cloaking device on....


No, you all got it wrong... he's so awesome that the camera isn't adequate to pick up his fantastico aura, thus Inviso-Techno


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 9, 2004)

Im the guy in the back row with the glasses and the black bandana.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 9, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Great Photos Technopunk, I like your new Avatar.
> 
> You have some really cool photo's of yourself, any more MA related ones that you can share??


 These are from early 2003... At my photographers house.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 9, 2004)

They are truly fantastic photos!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 10, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> They are truly fantastic photos!!


 Thanks, I have a good photographer.

 I wish I actually looked 1/2 as good as she can make me look.


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 10, 2004)

John, is your hakama cotton or a blend?  oh, btw, great poses, dude.


----------



## bignick (Nov 10, 2004)

Alright...here's a picture of my judo/jujutsu instructor....it's from a bit back in the day

warning...it's a HUGE picture

http://www.hakkoryu.org/gallery/yokotobi_2560x1920rev.jpeg


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 10, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> John, is your hakama cotton or a blend?  oh, btw, great poses, dude.


 I'm pretty sure Its a blend... The Hakama was the cheapest one the MA store here had... I think I paid like 45-50 bucks for it.


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 10, 2004)

...I've been thinking about it...maybe getting one, just to see what it would be like.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 10, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...I've been thinking about it...maybe getting one, just to see what it would be like.




Ohhhhhhh Good Grief~!!!  Well if ya do.. I'm gonna borrow it for my costume *snorts*

Randy, you and Rob will be triplets..........
*twitch*



John, Great shots~!!!


----------



## The Kai (Nov 10, 2004)

Pure Cotton Hakammas are pure hell to care for (and really expensive)

Todd


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2004)

A big guy at our school wears Hakama often.  He used to get razzed about wearing a skirt.

 I think they look kewl.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 10, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> A guy at our school wears Hakama .....


 *Gazunheidt!*.... (now here is a kleenx)  :EG:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 10, 2004)

Great pictures, Technopunk & BigNick!


----------



## Brother John (Nov 10, 2004)

I've got pics of myself on my computer (don't worry, they are 'clean').
How do I go about getting them on here???
Don't think I've ever shown my mug on MT before.

Might scare ya, even you my Brother Technopunk...

your Brother
John


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 10, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> I've got pics of myself on my computer (don't worry, they are 'clean').
> How do I go about getting them on here???
> Don't think I've ever shown my mug on MT before.
> 
> ...



John,  You would have to upload them to a website and then link them via the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or URL link box above.  Supporting members have the ability to upload directly from their hard drive.  
There are a few free photo storage areas on the net 
but the easiest way is to go here
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13039 

Hope this helps~!

~Tess


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 10, 2004)

What about just copy and paste?  There are a few non-supprting members who have used this method to get pics in here.  It might have to be a jpeg though, I'm not sure.  I'm about as computer saavy as overcooked fettucini in a plain white bowl.  I have the technical skill of a magnificent frigatebird.


----------



## raedyn (Nov 10, 2004)

You do however, have a cetain talent for colourful desciptions of your computer talentlessness.


----------



## raedyn (Nov 10, 2004)

Does a magnificent frigate bird have more or less teachnical savvy than a plain-ol' frigate bird?


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 10, 2004)

You tell me.....


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 10, 2004)

Tess, Supporting members can upload pics?

 Now you tell me.  

 How?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 10, 2004)

John~!  *Pokes*

See down at the bottom of the post window..  'Manage Attachments'  Poke that and find your pic and upload, then submit message.  

~Me


----------



## bignick (Nov 10, 2004)

so from reading the last few posts...it is acceptable to link to pictures?

I've done it couple times but don't now because I figure that I can handle just posting a link...and it seemed to kinda circumvent some of the bonuses you get from being a supporting member..


----------



## Brother John (Nov 10, 2004)

Tried Cut & Paste

I'll try this:
http://www.geocities.com/hsokenpokarate/home.html

Please feel free to check out our New Web-Page.
In actuality, it's very much NOT finished yet, but there are some pics of me there.
PLEASE: Let me know what you think.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 10, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> Tried Cut & Paste
> 
> I'll try this:
> http://www.geocities.com/hsokenpokarate/home.html
> ...


Nice site, John! The kids are REALLY cute. The site looks to be very nicely made. Want a critique? Nothing serious, but when I go to a MA dojo website, I like to see video clips. That gets me interested, and gives me a chance to see how people move. And find a better quallity digicam - some of the pics look a bit blurry.

I like what you're doing to combat the grey hair! I can't do that, my head is shaped like an asteroid.

respectfully,

Dan


----------



## The Kai (Nov 10, 2004)

Since someone else opened this can Please check out my website.  It is a prefab jobby so's I can test the waters www.kenpowisconsin.com.  Comments and critques are welcomed 

thanks
t-


----------



## Brother John (Nov 10, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Nice site, John! The kids are REALLY cute. The site looks to be very nicely made. Want a critique? Nothing serious, but when I go to a MA dojo website, I like to see video clips. That gets me interested, and gives me a chance to see how people move. And find a better quallity digicam - some of the pics look a bit blurry.
> 
> I like what you're doing to combat the grey hair! I can't do that, my head is shaped like an asteroid.
> respectfully,
> Dan



I'm glad you like the site Dan! Brian put it together, he's good at that.
We hope to put together some very simple vids in the future, but not yet. I'll give you a holler when we get it moving. We are going to be putting up a lot of pics, hope to have better ones soon.

Grey hair nothin... (actually I've been gettin a few in my Gotee..but hey, I'm only 32..I don't have THAT much....yet) I did it to combat the fact that I've been blessed with the family hair-Don't (as opposed to a hair Do). One of my friends said that I look like "Stone Cold Steve Austin". I wouldn't know, not much of a pro-wrestling fan really.

The kids sure are cute. That was most of them. (We just opened our school 3 weeks ago) I just got a note and a crayon picture from one of the young ladies telling me "Deer Mr. Haag ((thats me)) thanks for helping me learn so meny new things in Kenpo, I like it!!!"  I just about cried!!!! Seriously. I came home and put it up on my fridge.
I'm gonna love this!

Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Nov 10, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Since someone else opened this can Please check out my website.  It is a prefab jobby so's I can test the waters www.kenpowisconsin.com.  Comments and critques are welcomed
> 
> thanks
> t-


Nice.
Are you "Shihan" Martin? If so, we've got the same hairdo.

The pics on the pics page are a tad small perhaps, and when I clicked on them it just shot me back to the other page.

I do like it.

Your Brother
John


----------



## The Kai (Nov 11, 2004)

That's me, I don't have a lot of choice on the hairDo
t-


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 11, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> Tried Cut & Paste
> 
> I'll try this:
> http://www.geocities.com/hsokenpokarate/home.html
> ...



Cool site John, loved the pics with the kids... way cute... my favorite is this one...


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 11, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> Tried Cut & Paste
> I'll try this:
> http://www.geocities.com/hsokenpokarate/home.html
> Please feel free to check out our New Web-Page.
> ...


Nice pictures, Brother John--my favorite is the kids' group picture (so cute!)


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 11, 2004)

Brother John ...really nice site and great pics.  I agree with Caver, that little one is precious! I love your school patch too!  It's Kewl!

The Kai your site looks great too!  Let us know when you post more pics.  I wanted to see your video, but I have to update my media player first.  

Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## chefs (Nov 18, 2004)

Man we need to work on your camera skills to eliminate that blur factor.


Still that guys hotter than Derek Zoolander



			
				Sarah said:
			
		

> Ok here is a action shot of Steve, and a pic of Derek aka Chefs (sorry it's blurry)


----------



## Brother John (Nov 18, 2004)

chefs said:
			
		

> Man we need to work on your camera skills to eliminate that blur factor.
> Still that guys hotter than Derek Zoolander



#1: I'll try. I'm no pro, and I may be constrained by the technology at hand. But I'll do my best. We should have some new pics up soon.

#2: WHO is hotter than Zoolander??
If it's me (the shorn headed one) then I'm also about as bright as Zoolander as well.
 
Your Brother
John


----------



## OULobo (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's few from one of our Silat seminars.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2004)

Great shots Lobo


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2004)

MMA'ers got innovative last night


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2004)

"Come on.. Just Jump PJ~!!!"


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 19, 2004)

Tess chicken knife fighting... interesting!  And Chinese acrobatics? :lol: OULobo more cool pics for us to see.  Is that Mike Casto?  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2004)

"Back.. Back.. get ye away Chronuss~"


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2004)

Heheee.. you got that right MJ~!! I've heard them all 'bawk' many a time *snickers*


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2004)

"I Smite you Chronuss" *smirks*  
Randy on Seigs' shoulders.. and well that would be Chad's leg


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2004)

'Captured Yeti'


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2004)

Beat the Yeti~!


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 19, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Beat the Yeti~!


methinks that's Seig's favorite game....:wah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2004)

Yeppers.. Mine too


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 19, 2004)

where're the pics of Randy doing his gorilla walk...?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2004)

It was a funky angle and fuzzyish pic.. but here ya go.. 
Jon is like.. uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 19, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> me thinks that's Seig's favorite game....:wah:


 Hey!!!! ...... I wanna play too!


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 19, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Hey!!!! ...... I wanna play too!


I don't wanna...!!!...gonna travel over one thousand miles just to beat me...:wah:...I feel so loved...just like a gun shot wound...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 19, 2004)

pfft.. we can drop ship ya to Az.. piece by piece..


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 7, 2004)

Mountaineer Martial Arts Annual Christmas Party.

For the last 4 yrs we give Alex a birthday 'spanking'  he's going to be 18 on the 21st soooo   A Shinai comes in handy 

First he has to be caught and held down ~!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 7, 2004)

Chad and Randy were lucky and received Handmade Knives from Stickdummy and his son Escrima Demon.. 
The headpieces were part of the gift too *G*

*Not to sure about their form though *snickers*


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 7, 2004)

and of course.. the MMA'ers are a tight bunch


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 7, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> and of course.. the MMA'ers are a tight bunch


yes...it's Jonestown...the morning after...StickDummy did say not to drink any of the Kool-Aid...:wink1:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 7, 2004)

As always good pictures Tess.


----------



## Raewyn (Dec 7, 2004)

cool pics!!!!   seem like a real tight bunch!!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Dec 7, 2004)

for once alex wasn't the pillow in that picture...he always enjoys his birthday beatings..reminds him that i'm the nice sister when you all beat on him more than i do


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 8, 2004)

Me and hardheadjarhead at a recent seminar he and his wife hosted.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 8, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Me and hardheadjarhead at a recent seminar he and his wife hosted.


That's a nice picture, Feisty!  I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks, Gin-Gin!  I had a great time.

Makes me miss the warmer weather, though!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 8, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Me and hardheadjarhead at a recent seminar he and his wife hosted.


Wow! Very nice picture!


----------



## Sarah (Dec 8, 2004)

aawww....you're such a pretty girl Feisty!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2004)

Great photo Steve and Fiesty!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 8, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> aawww....you're such a pretty girl Feisty!


 

I told you. I DID, I DID TELL YOU.  Some of you, anyway.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow!  It's neat to see what some of you people actually look like.  Steve, the pic in your profile is a tad outdated, wouldn'tcha say?  You're much beardlier now.  I'm not commenting on Feisty's beauty, that's askin' fer trouble.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 8, 2004)

Me and Linda the night of the seminar at Jankos, little Zagreb.  This is the best steak place in Indiana, perhaps.  Photo taken by Feisty.

Oh, and its not from the studio...but a studio sponsored event.  Sorry.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 8, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Wow!  It's neat to see what some of you people actually look like.  Steve, the pic in your profile is a tad outdated, wouldn'tcha say?  You're much beardlier now.  I'm not commenting on Feisty's beauty, that's askin' fer trouble.




Dude, I'm BALDER now.  Not beardlier.  I'm also grayer.  I put that up 'cause it was the only one I had that looked even remotely like me.  Seems like most of the photos I have I'm mugging with the kids or something.  

COMMENT on Feisty's beauty.  Go for it. Her boyfriend is not the jealous type.  He's very secure, very mellow...and knows he's got a good thing going.  I hope.  In any case she's a doll and needs to be recognized for it.  She's also a VERY NICE PERSON.



Regards,

Steve


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, Steve's got it all.  A lovely wife, a sharp mind, a reputable training hall, and significant annual budget surpluses resulting from savings in hair care product requirements.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 8, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Wow, Steve's got it all.  A lovely wife, a sharp mind, a reputable training hall, and significant annual budget surpluses resulting from savings in hair care product requirements.




Don't forget, I'm also more aerodynamic.  Less wind resistance and drag.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 8, 2004)

Hardhead, 

 I never realized how close you guys are...

 Next time I'm repoing in your neck of the woods Id love to stop out and meet you if I have time!


----------



## raedyn (Dec 9, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> COMMENT on Feisty's beauty. Go for it. Her boyfriend is not the jealous type.


Maybe he was worried about his wife, rather than her bf? I dunno. Don't worry, Dan. If you're worried about telling Feisty she's got a terrific smile, I'll do it for you. FM - yr hot!  



> In any case she's a doll and needs to be recognized for it. She's also a VERY NICE PERSON.


 That's been my experience with her, too. I don't imagine we're the only ones.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 9, 2004)

I am (almost) speechless with the accolades.

Thanks!  

And the hair-care/wind-resistance back-and-forth had me laughing....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 9, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> .  I'm not commenting on Feisty's beauty, that's askin' fer trouble. [/img]


I wasn't going to either but since it's in the open.


Feisty is an attractive woman.  :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 9, 2004)

Steve, only a few perfect heads were created - hair was placed upon the rest.

 Just the handsome bunch, y'all are.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 9, 2004)

You know how Buddha's head expanded upon enlightment?  With me the hair just exploded out one day from the swelling.  I read _The Western Intellectual Tradition and BAM._   Cognitive overload.  Too much pressure on the cranium.  Hair went flying everywhere.

Traumatized the cat to no end.  She was sitting right next to me when it happened.

Here's another pic.  Eric, Feisty, Datu Tim Hartman at the school's get together after the seminar (always a tradition).  This is one of my favorite pics.

Thanks for the compliment, SS.

Technopunk...I like to think Feisty and I are close.  And no, Raedyn, I'm not at all worried about my wife.  Neither is Feisty.  My wife isn't worried, either.  She trusts me.  The cat doesn't, but my wife does.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 9, 2004)

Nice pics Steve. Could you e-mail me a copy?

TJH


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 9, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Nice pics Steve. Could you e-mail me a copy?
> 
> TJH



I think you can save them from this by "right clicking," can't you?  If not I'll get it to you.

I have more if you like.  I also have seminar pics.  They're at the school and on a dial up line.  I can put them on a disc and send them to you.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 9, 2004)

Steve my first impression is you've chosen a perfect name fer yeeself! :uhyeah:   Hee hee...  Your wife is very pretty, and you guys all look great!  Feisty is certainly a beautiful girl, and nice, I couldn't agree more!  That last pic really shows it!  Thanks for giving us a glimpse guys!


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 9, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Technopunk...I like to think Feisty and I are close. And no, Raedyn, I'm not at all worried about my wife. Neither is Feisty. My wife isn't worried, either. She trusts me. The cat doesn't, but my wife does.


Ah... no no no... Sorry...

I meant Close distance wise to where I am... I occasionally do repo work in your area... and thought I might be able to say hello the next time I am there.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 9, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Ah... no no no... Sorry...
> 
> I meant Close distance wise to where I am... I occasionally do repo work in your area... and thought I might be able to say hello the next time I am there.




Ah, I see.  Silly me!


Thanks, MJ.  I personally think Linda is gorgeous.  That picture doesn't do her justice.  I'll find a better one somewhere.

As to my moniker, my head isn't as hard as it used to be.  I don't do the heavy breaks seen in my avatar anymore.  That was taken circa 1980.  



Regards,


Steve


----------



## bignick (Dec 9, 2004)

Do you have a bigger version of avatar?

that would be interesting to see


----------



## Zepp (Dec 9, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I meant Close distance wise to where I am... I occasionally do repo work in your area... and thought I might be able to say hello the next time I am there.



Hopefully you don't end up repo-ing anything of his!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 10, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> Do you have a bigger version of avatar?
> 
> that would be interesting to see




Yeah.  At the school.  I'll try and remember to post it today...ought it be in a different thread?  Or will this one be okay?


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 10, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Yeah. At the school. I'll try and remember to post it today...ought it be in a different thread? Or will this one be okay?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> ...


 Well, 

 This thread is Photos from your studio...


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 10, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Ah, I see.  Silly me!
> Thanks, MJ.  I personally think Linda is gorgeous.  That picture doesn't do her justice.  I'll find a better one somewhere.
> Regards,
> Steve


If that is your opinion then (speaking as a ex-professional photog), *you* will never find a picture that will do her justice. I dated a gal (eons ago) who couldn't be anymore beautiful... every picture I took of her I hated because it just-didn't-quite-capture-the-beauty I saw... then I realized...oh yeah! I'm in love! 

(or I was at the time... SIGH)

Post away Stevo


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for posting that one, Steve - it's nice to be framed by stunning men who can beat someone to a pulp with a stick.

Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 10, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> it's nice to be framed by stunning men who can beat someone to a pulp with a stick.




*She called me stunning! Cooooooooooooooool!* artyon:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 10, 2004)

Nice pictures, Steve! 
Don't worry, most cats don't trust people anyway--they're too busy ruling their kingdom [which consists of you, your wife, your house, your backyard, your cars, etc.]


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 10, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> *She called me stunning! Cooooooooooooooool!* artyon:




Stunning as in the verb, not the adjective, Datu.  

(Oh, heck, you're adorable. I admit it.)

That's got to be the best pic I have of you, Feisty.  I have one of Linda the day we got married...she's in her MA uniform.  Probably my best pic of her (at least my favorite0.  We got married in a school.  Cut the cake with a sword, etc.  Gotta find it, though.  We're in the process of moving, and finding anything is going to be difficult for awhile.

I'll have to go through the scrapbooks some time.

Regards,


Steve


----------



## raedyn (Dec 13, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> And no, Raedyn, I'm not at all worried about my wife. Neither is Feisty. My wife isn't worried, either. She trusts me. The cat doesn't, but my wife does.


I was actually talking about Dan possibly being worried about his wife (me). Which he doesn't need to worry about, but maybe that's why he said it was asking for trouble. Or maybe he's just scared of Feisty.

Sorry for the misunderstanding, man. Cheers!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 14, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Stunning as in the verb, not the adjective, Datu.
> 
> (Oh, heck, you're adorable. I admit it.)


I meant in as both the verb and adjective - of course!  



			
				raedyn said:
			
		

> Or maybe he's just scared of Feisty.


 LOL!  

Yeeeeesssss... verym very scared of me...!


----------



## kelly keltner (Dec 14, 2004)

I'd post a picture but the darn camera keeps on breaking.

kk


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, I found the large pic I used for my avatar.  Now I'm having some major troubles with my computer, and don't know if I'll be able to post it right away.  I'm posting this from my wife's computer.


I moved this week, too.  

Life is chaos.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## YouAgain (Jan 17, 2005)

I have some pics to post, how do we go around ataching them?


----------



## YouAgain (Jan 17, 2005)

*A photo from an open seminar our dojo held in september*







*A photo from the Koryu Uchinadi only seminar*







*and a shot of us rolling around on the mats, practising what we had learned.*


----------



## takadadojokeith (Jan 17, 2005)

Here's a few from Takada Dojo during an open sparring session last year...


----------



## OULobo (Jan 31, 2005)

Here's one of a seminar I did last week in Equador.


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 1, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Here's one of a seminar I did last week in Equador.


Ehh man, 'choo need to make da'pic biggar, man.


----------



## OULobo (Feb 1, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Ehh man, 'choo need to make da'pic biggar, man.


Can't, I had to resize it to fit the pixel requirements of the forum. The picture is too hidef to make any bigger and still be under the pixel limit.


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 2, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Can't, I had to resize it to fit the pixel requirements of the forum. The picture is too hidef to make any bigger and still be under the pixel limit.


If you want, email it to me and I can stash it on some hosting space so you can link to a full size image.


----------



## still learning (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello, I really enjoy the pictures! Wish there were more. One day I will need a camera for the the computor and share our pictures too. It makes you realize we are all the same when I see the pictures of the students training. You get a good feeling seeing the fellowship and the sharing of friendship among the classes. Thank-you ......and Aloha


----------



## OULobo (Feb 5, 2005)

OUMoose was kind enough to host me some space to show off the picture I posted in a bigger format. 

http://www.thirds.org/moose/ronseminar.jpg


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 5, 2005)

Now that's a Picture Lobo   Excellent.. I bet you had a great time~!  What an experience going to Ecuador~!!  

:asian:

~Tess


----------



## OULobo (Feb 5, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Now that's a Picture Lobo   Excellent.. I bet you had a great time~!  What an experience going to Ecuador~!!
> 
> :asian:
> 
> ~Tess



Yeah, I got to do some pretty amazing things, like bathing in hot springs under an active and erupting volcano, and hiking 8 miles to get to a remote area where we were jumping off a 36 ft cliff into a pristine Amazon jungle waterfall that was fed by a cold Andes mountain stream. That's just the experiences, they were secondary to the people I met. The seminar was great, most of the people there had never seen FMA before and were excited, especially with the idea of knifework.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 5, 2005)

So, umm... where's the "wolf" in the pic in relation to the rest of the group?? heh...


----------



## OULobo (Feb 5, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> So, umm... where's the "wolf" in the pic in relation to the rest of the group?? heh...



The blonde sunburned gringo in black, with the big grin, kneeling in the middle.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 5, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> The blonde sunburned gringo in black, with the big grin, kneeling in the middle.


That helps. Obviously you were having a great time. 
It's part of what life's allll about.


----------

